# Saudi Arabia



## WLB9557 (Jun 23, 2015)

Just arrived back KSA several week ago, currently staying in Al Khobar. I should be moving to the Rabigh area, near the Red Sea. Was wondering if any expat communities could help find expat living compound for 20 to 30 expats near Rabigh. We have looked into KAEC, just trying to see if there is anything else in the area. 

Thanks, WLB


----------

